# Looking for subs near Burlington Mass



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

I primarily work for myself but if anyone is looking for extra work in the Burlington for driveway plowing additional areas include , Woburn, Wilmington, Billerica and Bedford area please reach out to me. I'm thinking as little as 1-2 hours of work or a max of 6. During the next 60 days new accounts will be added and many of those will be added to the schedule.

No sand or salting required, the smaller the plow the better since these are all driveways.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

What are you paying


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

RangerDogg;1094229 said:


> What are you paying


$60 per hour which includes travel time between lots. Payout will be 25% same day and the other 75% within a week.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Would they be in the same town or would it be alot of traveling.I live in Lowell,Ma so it would be good to stay in burlington ,billerica area.I would need more like 3-4hr to make it worth it.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

Its all local. I will let you know if I sign up enough people to reach your minimum


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks that would be great .I wouldn't mind setting something up with you.Also would it be every storm or when needed for driveways.Also if you do any lots of other stuff i can get into smaller spaces if needed .Thanks


----------



## bostonBob (Feb 28, 2006)

I live in Burlington if you need help. 2500hd with mm 8'
617-593-9307
Bob


----------

